# My Lime Issues



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

The recent topic on lime has been interesting and decided to share my issues. First I'm curious what others are paying per ton of lime whether custom spread or spread yourself. Locally we have to places that spread lime approx. 8 tons per trip at $55-65/ ton. One business offers a spreader only if you buy a trailer load from them. Both places sources lime from Ohio. So here is my issue, Neither place will source lime from anywhere else. When my agronomist was reviewing my soil samples he noticed that my mag levels are off the charts and if it gets higher will affect my nitrogen uptake. He would like me to get lime from Bellefonte??/Graymont?? I believe this is correct. Neither local business has any interest in doing anything different. They argue that the high cal lime doesn't have enough mag to matter which my soil tests says bs. It would explain my my tests are so high as this is the only lime it has received since the beginning of time.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you taken the soil samples for them to ponder? I believe I would, especially when they are basically calling the argrominist a liar.....


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Have you taken the soil samples for them to ponder? I believe I would, especially when they are basically calling the argrominist a liar.....


Wouldn't matter. Agronomist has already talked with them and knows both personally. The one is a feed mill which they deliver to personally. The other business questioned whether their trucks could even spread it?? They also had no interest in running their trucks to pick it up and no interest in having it delivered to them and then spread.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

2018 pricing in Canadian $ from my notes, we are equidistant from the two types of lime so cost is same:

Lime 46$/tonne + 4$/ton spreader rental

They spread for 14$ ton using floater truck and their loader.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

I guess i am blessed.....Lime runs $6-10 a ton here picked up depending on the test........plus delivery of about the same price delivered and dumped on your location (+ 6-10$ a ton)........big spreaders here rent for $100 a day.........coop will spead on your fields for around $20 a ton total and is the best deal but they are booked out sometimes as long as a year


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm no lime expert but my knowledge is there is High Mg and High Ca lime. You can get either one. You are saying your Mg is high so you should be wanting High Ca Lime, yet your saying thats what you have been using and they recommend not to use it??


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> I'm no lime expert but my knowledge is there is High Mg and High Ca lime. You can get either one. You are saying your Mg is high so you should be wanting High Ca Lime, yet your saying thats what you have been using and they recommend not to use it??


The issue is the lime here that is hi cal still has enough mag in it to continue keeping my levels high. That's why agronomist wants to source from different area.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I see. That makes more sense. Does your area have any commodity that is hauled out of your area? Plenty of independent truckers around that you might be able to work a deal with to haul lime in and a commodity out. New Enterprise Stone and Lime has a location in Bedford PA, about 3 1/2 hours from you that has lime. Maybe look into them?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> I see. That makes more sense. Does your area have any commodity that is hauled out of your area? Plenty of independent truckers around that you might be able to work a deal with to haul lime in and a commodity out. New Enterprise Stone and Lime has a location in Bedford PA, about 3 1/2 hours from you that has lime. Maybe look into them?


My agronomist will haul then the issue becomes lack of spreader.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> My agronomist will haul then the issue becomes lack of spreader.


Hmmm.. yeah that's tough. Many of the newer litter spreaders will also do lime but probably not many chicken houses in your area..


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> Hmmm.. yeah that's tough. Many of the newer litter spreaders will also do lime but probably not many chicken houses in your area..


Correct, no chicken houses. If things are going good next year may see if JD rents but don't really want to go that route.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Did you see a lime spreader just showed up in the classifieds here. $6500. Buy it, use it, resell it...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> Correct, no chicken houses. If things are going good next year may see if JD rents but don't really want to go that route.


Zimmermans Farm Service , nearby me rents fair amount of different type of spreaders. I have heard those spreaders went to NY or NJ. Most likely big jobs only for that type of distance .

I have always liked when the guy that loads and hauls the lime does the spreading . That way he will Not Bring or Put anything in HIS spreader that will cause problems or damage.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> Did you see a lime spreader just showed up in the classifieds here. $6500. Buy it, use it, resell it...


I would like to and been keeping and eye out, just the pocket book is telling me not to tie that much money up at this time. I have a few fields I can get the locals to spread on which is the plan next year. Just aggravating with limited options and when there are options they aren't willing to do something different.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Reviving an old thread. Purchased a lime spreader this week and looking for some information. Not being familiar with the buyout or merger of New Leader and Highway Equipment. Where does the L-20 fit with the L3020, L2020, L2010 when tryng to find a manual? Or if anyone has an original they don't need anymore would be interested in purchasing.

My other question is, is there a aftermarket supply for parts such as chain? A quick search shows most parts being from the specific manufactures of spreaders.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Chain is usually a known type. Take a measurement of the link and check it against what your local farm store sells. It is usually sold in 10' lengths and can be stretched or shrunk with a chain breaker tool. It's what I did with my NH 273 chains.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

ACDII said:


> Chain is usually a known type. Take a measurement of the link and check it against what your local farm store sells. It is usually sold in 10' lengths and can be stretched or shrunk with a chain breaker tool. It's what I did with my NH 273 chains.


I was actually referring to fertilizer chain or belt over chain to maybe consider an attempt in the far off future of possible making it a dual purpose spreader.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

You migh check with shoup that’s where I got my manure spreader chain


----------

